# The Turning Point (BBW (mult), stuffing)



## Cylon_bob (Aug 7, 2015)

*The Turning Point
*Kalyn was in their bedroom, exploring her porky, obese body. Her pants clung tight to her meaty rump, stress visible in the seams, covering her fleshy behind, but not quite coming together in the front. She gave a half-hearted try to zip them up, sucked her gut in, for what little good it did, but she knew too well it was useless.

Her plump tummy stuck out between the flaps, soft and overfed, jelly rolls bulged at her sides. She loosed her grip on the jeans, sinking her swollen fingers into the droop of her belly and squeezing. Looking down at the roll of pork where her waist used to be, she grimaced. She tried to guess what she'd been eating wrong lately, didn't find a shortage of possible causes. She sighed; she'd been trying to trim _down_, not fatten up, not that anyone would be able to tell from the outside. 


She didn't feel guilty for not sticking to her diet, not really, she knew exactly why her attempts at dieting were doomed to failure. Just last week, her husband brought in a full half sheet cake from work, set it on the dinner table for dessert and vanished to his room, leaving it for her to deal with, her and her insatiable sweet tooth. She scowled at her belly, that sheet cake absolutely was a part of her expansion, and Daniel's insistence on junk food's presence in the house only sped up her gaining, exactly the way he intended.


Suddenly, Daniel was behind her, strong arms on either side, getting a good grip on her gut blubber, cackling, "And what's this? Are you just getting sexier, or _what_?"

Kalyn rolled her eyes, but couldn't fight the smile, "Yeah, yeah, all right. I gained weight. Again."

"Again?" Daniel asked, "So wait, was there a minute where you _weren't_ gaining weight?" He shook his head, "No, no. Never mind. Who's fault is it this time, tubby?" Daniel asked, pinching at her beefy muffin top, "McDonald's? Is this a double quarter-pounder belly? Kalyn, I'm surprised at y"

Slapping at his arms, Kalyn broke his grip, "You know damn well it's your fault." She leaned back, pushing her plush posterior against her husband's tall body, "It's always your fault. All of this," She gestured to her expansive figure, "your fucking fault."

Daniel shook his head, "Don't look at me. Everything you eat, you eat of your own free will." He reached down to pinch an inch along her side, "All this sexiness, it's on you!"

Kalyn shook her head, lips curling in mock-disgust. "God, you're a fucking _weirdo_!"

"Yes, I am." Daniel asserted, jiggling a handful of Kalyn's flesh, "And you..." He snickered, "Oh, baby, you're just blimping up! I'd ask what you weigh now, but uh, you're too hot to be able to read a scale."

"Doctor didn't have a problem." Kalyn responded, grimacing. She couldn't stay mad at him, he was so happy. She shook her head, pursed her lips, disapproved, "I _told_ you this was what was gonna happen to me if we kept junk food around the house!"

"Yeah..." Daniel said, nodding. He grinned, "Thanks for the tip, it's really making a difference!" He slapped her ass, watched it wobble, "Mmph. That right there, that's where it's at!"

Half-smiling, Kalyn reached back to smack him, patting his leg in mock-annoyance, "You are so lucky you're hot."

"It's a gift." Daniel responded, looking around the room, "Where were you headed?"

Kalyn shrugged, "Me and Carmen were gonna hang for a while, go shopping." Pouting, she sighed, "Add proper-fitting pants to the fucking list."

Daniel snickered, "I saw Carmen the other day coming out of Burger King. Trust me, that girl was buying bigger pants already." He mused, "Gotta say, from the way she's fitting into her clothes now, she's been spending _way_ too much time with you at the buffet lately, it's starting to show. On both of you." He leaned in close, "I love it. You should hang out more!"

Kalyn sighed, ignoring the last part, "I know, right? Poor thing, she used to be so skinny, remember? At least I managed to keep the weight off until I got married." 

"Despite my best efforts." Daniel nodded.

Kalyn ignored him, continuing, "I tried to get her to go on a diet with me, but uh..." She pinched at her pudge, "Yeah, that didn't happen."

Kalyn sighed. She slumped for a moment, then shrugged, jumped back to action, hip-checking her husband, "Now move, I gotta find something stretchy."

"Music to my ears." Kalyn peeled her jeans from her tree-trunk thighs, belly interfering. Daniel smirked, taking it in. He whistled, "Oof! Not to mention, candy on the eyes!" 

"Yeah, feast your eyes, chubby-loving perv." Kalyn complained, gliding a plump calf through the leg of her sweats, "'Cause I'm telling you, tonight's the night. Starting tonight, I'm on a diet. It'll work this time. Carmen's been.." Kalyn paused to think of a better turn of phrase, but, "Fuck, there's no nice way to say it, she's been getting huge the last couple weeks. She _can't_ say no." She looked down at her wide body, "As to me, Doc was pretty clear, I'm 120 pounds fatter than I oughta be, so you know, I'm thinking do it together."

Daniel wrapped her up in a hug, "Aww, a diet? Again?" 

Kalyn brushed his hands away, brusque, "Haha, yes. Again. This time, hopefully, I'll actually manage to lose a few pounds. Break the pattern." She tugged her sweats up, adjusting them around her plump tummy, "Now move. Carmen's probably waiting."

"She's probably got plenty to munch on while she waits."

Prying Daniel's hand from her hip, Kalyn argued, "Yeah, probably, that's why I need to get to her." She sighed, "Unless something's changed since we made plans, she's probably still eating right now."

Daniel perked up, "Y'think so?" He asked, "Maybe you should get over there, help yourself to whatever she's got!" Playful, he pinched the pudge pouring over her straining sweatpants, "Big girl helping stop another bigger girl from getting fat, right? Gonna eat whatever's gonna make Carmen fat, help keep her skinny?"

There was a knocking at the door, and again, Kalyn slapped Daniel's hands away, "Shut up, she's here!"

Daniel followed his wife's rippling rump to the front door with a smile. Opening the door, Carmen stood, fatter than ever, chubby body bursting out of her dark, elastic clothes. She looked gorgeous with her naturally-tan skin and soft, overfed curves, but fat nonetheless, a thick layer of lard coated her naturally curvaceous frame. Dan choked back laughter when he saw the smeared chocolate around her full, pink lips and the king-sized Snickers wrapper poking out of her purse.

Kalyn's face tightened; she squeezed Daniel's arm, warning him. Greeting her friend, she spread her arms, squealing as they embraced, "Hey!" Pulling away, inviting Carmen into the apartment, she voiced concern, "You got... chocolate all"

Carmen laughed, licking at the sugary smudges, "Ha! Saving it for later, is all!"

Daniel laughed, "Well yeah, I mean, what else are you gonna do, toss out perfectly good chocolate? So you two are going out? What's the occasion?"

Kalyn rolled her eyes, but Carmen laughed, "What, you can't see it?" She asked, leaning back and grabbing at the thick, gelatinous roll around her middle, jiggling it, then leaning back forward, whispering, "I'm getting fat!" She giggled, clearly amused by Kalyn's apparent mortification, "Shh! Don't tell anybody!"

Kalyn spoke up, trying to assure her friend, "Stop it, you're not fat, you're just"

"Very overweight? Just a little bit obese?" Carmen filled in, asking, "What's your standard for fat? As of tonight, I'm officially plus-sized, so I mean"

"Yeah, but you could totally drop the weight!" Kalyn argued, losing confidence when she realized the implication that she herself was a lost cause, "I mean, it's not... Not actually that much, it just... It looks like a lot, but it's because you're..."

"Shorter than you?" Carmen filled in.

"Exactly. It's not too late for you!"

Carmen shrugged, "Shoulda, woulda, coulda, don't wanna." Her eyes cut downward, to her generous, caramel bosom, to the breastflesh bubbling up from her constricting bra, "Why would I?" She asked, reaching up to tuck herself back in, "I finally have boobs!"

Kalyn reached out, slapping her friend's porky posterior, "I dunno, your massive ass, those saddlebags, thunder thighs, panty lines... Need any more reasons, or are we good?"

Carmen snorted, "Right, because no man wants a woman with wide hips and a juicy booty!"

Kalyn's hand jabbed out, her chubby fingers sinking deep into Carmen's belly flab, deeper than she'd expected, "And this? Muffin tops, in my experience, are not something guys are into!" Daniel opened his mouth to speak, but she stamped her foot on his toes.

Carmen didn't notice. She reached down to pinch for herself, cocking her head to the side, "Okay, maybe, but I mean, who doesn't love a good muffin at breakfast? Low-calorie alternative to donuts, if you ask me." She laughed, "They're good _with_ donuts, too, but that's uh," she shook the roll of flab bulging from between her fingers, "where _this_ fucking thing came from!"

Kalyn sighed, and Daniel stepped in while she was too distracted to stop him, "If it's any help, I'm pretty sure some guys are way into that!"

"Are you kidding?" Carmen grinned, hefting her overflowing tummy, "Probably like, ten pounds of this is thanks to dudes asking me out! That was _not_ a thing forty pounds ago!"

"What? Come on"

Carmen's hand went up to silence her friend, "Look," she said, "all I know is when I stopped worrying about what people think, I started getting more dates. The fatter I get, the more I get asked out, and I like other people paying for my meals."

Kalyn sighed, "I just... Could you at least _pretend_ to be on a diet to help me out?"

Carmen was perplexed, "Why?"

Kalyn blinked, "Because I'm 270 pounds and getting fatter every day, basically?"

Carmen shook her head, "No, I mean, why the hell would you _want_ to?" She jerked her head towards Daniel, "Hubby over here seems to think fat, unashamed pigs are sexy as hell, if I'm picking things up right." Her eyes flashed downward and she snorted, "Not to mention, from what I'm seeing, either he shoved a cucumber down his pants or you hit the damn jackpot."

Daniel stepped behind his thick, pear-shaped wife, hiding his raging erection, "Hey, now, don't be staring! These goods are taken!"

Carmen rolled her eyes, "Relax, I'm not that kinda girl. I've got a couple guys on standby, anyway, why would I bother with a married guy?"

"Good." Kalyn said with a glare, "Because I really, _really_ need new pants."

Carmen shook her head, grin playing at the edges of her face, "Again? God, you're such a fat ass! Let me guess, you want to stop at the buffet when we're done?"

"Yeah, right, because I just can't _wait_ to get started on the way to size 28!" Kalyn responded, sarcasm thick, "I'm officially up to XXXL, why not get started on the way to that fourth X?"

Carmen laughed, "Good question! Trying to stay thin for your husband?" She laughed, "He's hiding his dick in your fucking fat roll. Trust me, the only thing stopping him from strapping you to a chair, shoving a funnel down your throat and force feeding you weight gain shakes is that he actually loves you and doesn't want to do things you don't want to. That about right?"

"She keeps turning me down." Daniel confirmed, "One of these days, though." He playfully snaked his arm around Kalyn's meaty midsection, palming the plush pooch of her fleshy gut, "One of these days..."

Kalyn caved, groaning, "Ugh, fine, I'll go to the buffet with you."

Carmen's tan cheek bunched up in a lopsided, hopeful smile, "Ooh, ooh, and dessert can be Cheesecake Factory?"

Kalyn glanced at Daniel's pleading expression, "Ugh, yeah. Fine. Whatever." She sighed, "What the hell, it's not like I'm skinny as it is."

Daniel pinched his wife's prodigious, dimpled bottom, "Skinny, no. You're a goddamn hippo at this point, but sexy?" He chuckled, "Oh, my fucking god, are you kidding?" He ran his hands up, over the rolls of blubber, cupping her breast, biting his lip and struggling to control himself, "You're basically 270 pounds of pure, steaming sex."

Kalyn smiled, "Fucking weirdo..."

Carmen grabbed Kalyn by the arm, pulling her away, "That's enough of that!" She announced, pulling her friend, the heavyweight housewife, through the door, "She might need help getting out the car when we get back." She yelled back at Daniel, adding a second later, "If she doesn't... I dunno, we'll swing by Mickey D's or something!"​


----------



## Cylon_bob (Aug 7, 2015)

True to her word, Kalyn came back red-faced and gasping for breath, her brand-new, size 26, elastic-waisted jeans unbuttoned to make room for the heavy slop of her bloated belly. 

Blinking, not even trying to hide his humongous grin, Daniel helped his wife out of the car, hands sinking deep into her forgiving flesh. The grumbling complaints from her overstuffed gut were music to his ears, and the only sounds Kalyn could make beyond pained whimpers and distressed groaning. Walking her to their bedroom, straining under her weight, Daniel did his best to set her down gently, but even still, she moaned softly.

His hands moved to caress the bulging globe of her stomach, years of practice coming into play. A series of small belches proceeded, and slowly, Kalyn's tortured expression eased, as the gases left her belly, depressurizing her gut. She closed her eyes, a faint smile flickering at the corners of her mouth.

Kalyn could feel the love, the tenderness in his touch. Breathing in slowly, she opened her eyes again, sighing with pleasure. That was enough to get Daniel's attention.

He stopped, looked down at his reclining wife, "So... dinner was good?"

Kalyn laughed, the sudden movement reawakening the pain, shooting pains reminding her how much she'd eaten. She bit her tongue, rode through the bellyache. She tried again to respond, "You, uh... You might say that."

"So, she's uh, not so much into the whole 'diet' idea?" Daniel asked, deadpan, "Let me guess, Little Miss Muffin Top is 'happy with her curves,' 'in love with her lard,' whatever the new thing is for fat, piggy bitches who just want to eat their eighth dessert in peace?"

Kalyn smiled, stayed in character. It was easier now the character was herself. Her eyes fluttered, "Yeah... About the uh..." She burped softly, "I don't... I don't think _either_ of us are gonna be doing much dieting anytime soon..." She shifted, resting her hands on the dome of her tummy, spoke like it was a secret, "It turns out..." She tugged at her shirt like she was nervous, "It turns out my husband's a total fucking pervert."

"Oh, yeah?" Daniel asked, trying to continue the line, "Really?"

"Oh, yeah..." Kalyn responded, "Not even kidding. You're not even gonna believe this; like, he's into girls who can waddle into a Golden Corral, order the buffet, shut the place down on their own." Her lip curled, she shook her head dismissively, "Serious ham-planet kinds of girls. Totally gross, right?"

Nodding slowly, "That's... Yeah, that's pretty weird." Daniel began, "So what are you going to do about it?"

Kalyn rolled her eyes, "Duh. I gotta practice! I mean..." She reached down to rub the luxurious swell of her rippling tummy, "I'm fat as hell, right?" She raised a finger in warning, "Don't you dare answer that. It's just a fact. I'm basically textbook 'fat, lazy American.'"

She shook her head in mock-sadness, "Still though. You gotta understand, the girls he's into? I'm talking, like, these fucking heifers are just... Like, his ideal woman takes up a whole couch just her fat ass, has to grease up her hips to get out again. I'm just like, medium huge over here. I am _not_ that big." She paused, musing, "Well..." She grunted as she tried to roll on her side, adopt a seductive pose, "I mean..." Still breathing hard from the effort, she slapped at her thigh, made it wobble. She raised an alluring brow, "I'm not that big _yet_, but, uh..."

"But some day?" Daniel filled in, excitement coursing through his head, "You're letting yourself go?"

Kalyn chuckled, rolled her eyes and looking affectionate, "I'm giving up, okay? It's not like I stood a chance anyway." She remembered something, "Fuck, you had me too fat for my wedding dress not even halfway through the damn honeymoon." She threw herself back against the bed, sending jiggles throughout her entire body, "I give up!"

Daniel had a crazed glint in his grinning, "You realize you're gonna be over 300 pounds by Christmas, right?"

Kalyn puffed out her lower lip, "Aww, it's gonna take that long?"

"You had plans?"

Kalyn shrugged, "I just thought we could try out the thing..." She licked her lips coquettishly, "With the handcuffs, and the very sturdy chair, and the weight gain shakes..."

Daniel didn't quite know how to express his joy. Words were failing, so he all but dove over her, careful to avoid her tender belly, kissing her, passionately. 

A few seconds pass, he rolls to the side, out of breath. His hand came to rest on her quivering belly, sinking into it's immense pillowy surface. Gathering himself, "How about we try for October?"

Kalyn chuckled, "You just want to cram me and my three hundred pounds of hot, sensual loving into a sexy nurse costume again." 

Daniel laughed, "Nah... Sexy nurse only worked because of irony. There's actual nurses at the clinic in town now that make you look skinny." He closed his eyes, remembering, "There's this blonde chick who started a couple months ago looking kinda chubby. Saw her at the grocery store the other day, about busting out her scrubs, carton of ice cream in her cart, belly just starting to droop over- Ow!"

"Stop it!" She ordered, "I know you're daydreaming about the fat nurses! Next doctor's appointment, they're gonna look _skinny_ next to me!"

Daniel rubbed his arm where she hit him, "Good, can't wait. Back to what I was saying, I was just thinking we should go scary this year." Daniel said, "Dress you up in some exercise gear, boom, done. Gym trainer's worst nightmare."

They laughed, then quieted down, sitting in silence for a few minutes, beside each other, alone with their thoughts. Daniel couldn't believe his luck, and Kalyn's mind was going everywhere. 

Dinner and dessert sat in her middle like a lump of lead; she couldn't have sat up if her life depended on it. A thought drifted through her head, that she'd be used to this feeling soon. A few months, she'd feel this heavy on an empty stomach. That settled on her chest like a heavy cloud. Then Daniel stirred, and she remembered why. 

She cleared her throat, "Hey babe..."

"Yeah?"

"All those times you threatened me with weight gain shakes? Do you actually have any?" She rested her hands on her belly again, "I mean... It couldn't hurt to get started now, right?"

Daniel bit his lip and widened his eyes. He thought back; he'd bought some a ways back, as a half-joke. He sounded unsure at first, "Yeeeaaah..." But then he was certain. Emphatically. "Yes. I put in the"

"Ah-ah-ah." Kalyn warned, "I don't care and you're wasting time. Go mix me one." She shifted, wriggling in place, "Hurry. I'm almost mobile, and the longer you wait, more likely I am to change my mind."

Daniel scurried away, leaving Kalyn alone with her thoughts. She'd only half-lied. She really was almost up to moving again, but there was no worries she'd change her mind. 

For the first six years of marriage, Kalyn had held hope of getting her high-school body back, even as she plowed through the caloric minefields of Daniel's dinners. She was in a slump, but it was okay, because Daniel liked the way she looked. The pounds piled on, but they were always temporary, at least in her head. 

Daniel came back in, large glass filled to the top. He was focused on not spilling it, "O...kay!" He muttered to himself as he handed it off, "That's one deluxe chocolate protein shake, extra chocolate!" Kalyn took it, smiled, but there was some doubt in Daniel's mind. Gulping, "And you really... You're actually, 100% really doing this? You're sure?"

Kalyn chugged half the shake in one gulp in answer, licking her lips, "Yeah. Look at me now. Take it all in. This is the skinniest I'm ever going to be." She shivered from the cold liquid filling the blank spaces in her stomach. She looked down at her body. Her belly bulged up, stretch marks shimmering faintly at the sides, her hips looked four feet across from this angle. 

She couldn't help herself. She smiled. She took another gulp from the glass. Maybe her tits would finally get some of the weight, she mused. More likely it would all go to her saddlebags, but that didn't sound so bad. All this fat, the way it settled, she could almost understand Daniel's interest, finally. 

Draining the last of the glass, slamming it down to her side in breathy triumph, a question occurred. "Hey Daniel..." She began, "How many more of these do you think you could make just from what we have?"

Daniel blinked, he hadn't given it much thought. He'd just bought one packet of powder, a small one, so, "Two maybe?"

Kalyn nodded, "Okay... How fast can you get more?"

Daniel hesitated, "I mean, I guess I could go to Wal-mart tomorrow? They have some there."

Kalyn nodded, "Okay, so you do that. Buy a big thing of it, yeah? More than whatever size this was, 'cause..." She burped, "Woomph, excuse me! Big fucking bottle, jar, whatever. Get a couple."

Daniel wrinkled his forehead, "Okay?"

Kalyn laughed, "Don't you get it? We're gonna be out of this shit after breakfast!" Daniel still looked blank, "Look, how the hell are you gonna force 12,000 calories into my puffy, bloated face if we're out of weight gain shakes? Pick up ice cream too. Like, so much you might not be able to get it all in the freezer." She licked her lips at the thought, "Whatever doesn't fit in there, I'll fit in me." She patted her swollen stomach, cooing down to it, "You like being stuffed so tight, belly? Get used to it. From here on out, this was a light day."

Daniel gazed down at her with wonder, "Have I ever told you, you're fucking perfect? God, I love you."

Kalyn smiled, "You're not so bad yourself, for a total fucking perv." She grunted, wriggling her body over to her side, patting it, "Now get your ass in bed, I need some reassurance I'm not a complete idiot for doing this."

No hesitation, Daniel climbed in, reaching out to slide his fingers between her fat rolls, digging deep into her adipose tissue, down to the solid mass in her belly. He rolled over, pressed himself against the warm body of his lover, let her feel his arousal. Kalyn rolled over.

"Ugh, god, no. Please, I can't even move right now."

"You don't need to..."

"I said no, alright?" Kalyn snapped, "Look, I just can't right now, okay? I'd probably throw up and I worked way too fucking hard for this." 

Defeated, Daniel withdrew, "Oh... Okay..."

"Look, you wake up early on Saturdays. Wake me up with breakfast in bed, bring me that shake, I'll make it up to you." 

Daniel brightened, breakfast in bed meant Kalyn wouldn't be getting up until sometime in the afternoon. Paying him back could keep her in bed until dinnertime. Dinner could be served in bed...

He drifted off to sleep thinking of how fat his wife would be in a few months, like he'd done so often before. This time it would happen though. He pulled closer to her in his sleep. 

Things were different now.


----------



## Champ111 (Aug 8, 2015)

excellent! loving it!


----------



## bbobby1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm a lurker here, but I have to comment on this because you aren't getting enough of a response, I love the writing. Great imagery, love the teasing/encouraging nature of the boyfriend. This is great stuff. Keep it up man!


----------



## grasso (Aug 15, 2015)

fantastic please continue


----------



## Cylon_bob (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh lord. 

I'm glad you all liked it enough to say something, but this was meant as a single-serving, specifically about the moment in a relationship where the wife decides to fulfill her husband's deepest fantasy. I don't know what I could write regarding the continuation of this that would be original. The 'girl fulfilling a fat admirer's fantasy' is a trope in this genre, but I felt like I'd never read _this part _of that story before, so I wrote it.

This is the end of Kalyn and Daniel's major arc, though they could show up as side characters in a future story, if I ever settle on a plot for Carmen. She kinda came out of nowhere, seeing as she wasn't actually supposed to show up. We'll see. 

I just finished the first round of edits on another short, though, so that should show up in the next few days!


----------



## grasso (Aug 16, 2015)

look forwad to you new story and thank you for this one


----------



## DreamingCyscoe (Aug 25, 2015)

Well written, beautiful story! I want M-O-R-E!!!


----------



## Cylon_bob (Aug 25, 2015)

DreamingCyscoe said:


> Well written, beautiful story! I want M-O-R-E!!!





Ha, thanks, but the conflict between Daniel and Kalyn's been resolved. I accidentally deleted about 7,000 words of the story I mentioned, but it's on it's way through a rewrite. Can't say when it'll be done, I keep struggling with how exactly this version's going to follow what was lost.


----------

